# Hammerhead Worms



## TurfML (Aug 17, 2021)

I've noticed a lot of hammerhead worms in my yard from all the rain we've gotten lately. Any idea if these harm my Bermuda lawn? Can't find much on them.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

TurfML said:


> I've noticed a lot of hammerhead worms in my yard from all the rain we've gotten lately. Any idea if these harm my Bermuda lawn? Can't find much on them.


I think they are considered an invasive species. I would figure out how to kill them.


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

https://content.ces.ncsu.edu/terrestrial-flatwormshammerhead-worms


----------

